

7 Keys to Unlock an Apple Design Award - jtron1
http://uxmag.com/articles/7-keys-to-unlock-an-apple-design-award

======
escoz
This list was originally created by Apple and presented at their first world
developer tour after they released the iPhone 1. I still have the exact same
list saved on my notes from that presentation. I've seen a few other Apple
presentations repeat the same items.

Congrats to the guy for getting the prize, but that's no excuse to just rip
apple off and not mention it.

------
mirkules
Can anyone open any of the app descriptions on
<http://developer.apple.com/wwdc/ada/> ? I tried on FF, Chrome and Safari with
no luck - I click but nothing happens. Copying the link seems to go to a page
without any styling...

